# iBeats by Dr Dre



## Bop1959 (Dec 31, 2010)

Could anyone please help me out there!!! I recently bought a pair of iBeats by Dre with the controltalk remote and when i plugged them into my ipod i found the volume control doesn't work i have a 80gb ipod classic does this mean the remote won't work with this model of ipod? :upset:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Would you be able to find the make and model of the iBeats? If you could provide a link it would help alot.

Also what Ipod is a Nano or Touch?


----------

